

iBroken - Is the iPhone 3G on its way to a recall? (Pictures) - reddit
http://www.appleiphoneapps.com/2008/07/ibroken-is-the-iphone-3g-on-its-way-to-a-recall/

======
juviwhale
I hope this is rare. I just upgraded my iPhone and hope I won't have to deal
with this on my shiny new toy.

